# Mini Bike



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

I have had this project in the back of my head for a long time now. Work has been extremely busy
so every once in a while I get out to the garage and make a piece or two. I'm going to build a 
1970 Ruttman Wild Goose mini bike.








When I was a kid we used to ride bikes just like this one. That is what got me going on this thing.
It will be in it's original chrysler code FC7 Plum Crazy purple color. I'm still in the stages of gathering
information to get as original as possible.


I have enough information to start on the frame. To build the frame I will need 4 fixtures. One fixture will be
a bending jig to bend up the frame and handle bars. The second will be a simple thing to help get the rear
axle bracket in the correct place. The third will be used to hold the frame together for assembly. The last
one will hold the triple tree together for assembly.

The bending fixture has taken over 2 months just on it's own. It has 4 setups. 2 to bend the frame and 2
to bend the handel bars and forks.


----------



## vcutajar (May 27, 2012)

Steve

This going to interesting. I will be following you in your new project.

Vince


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Vince

I spent a couple hours making some of the parts for the frame. 
Somehow I screwed up the front fender mount bracket but all the other pieces look good.














Here are some of the pieces on the half finished frame fixture.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 27, 2012)

Should be a fun project, this one. From the looks of it, your model will only be slightly smaller than the real thing.


----------



## ronkh (May 27, 2012)

Hi Steve,

An Interesting project and very cool! 
The style reminds me of the old Raleigh Chopper bikes from the 70's!! (But without the engine)!
A very neat jig/fixture there and nicely made.
Have you made 6 off frames for trial and error or just for the fun/satisfaction of doing so?
What size will this beasty finally be?
Are you planning on building your own engine for it?

I will be following along.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## ronkh (May 27, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thanks Vince
> 
> I spent a couple hours making some of the parts for the frame.
> Somehow I screwed up the front fender mount bracket but all the other pieces look good.
> ...


----------



## crankshafter (May 27, 2012)

Hi Steve.
I see, this will be a real minibike-project . So you are going to build three mini-Briggs as well.  
Will be following you in the progress.

CS.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

ronkh  said:
			
		

> A very neat jig/fixture there and nicely made.
> Have you made 6 off frames for trial and error or just for the fun/satisfaction of doing so?
> What size will this beasty finally be?
> Are you planning on building your own engine for it?



Hello Ron!

I made 6 rails for 3 frames. I also made 3 sets of the frame parts. I have no idea how this is going to go so I made extras while I was setup. I'm hoping for 2 good frames when done.

The beast will be 1/3rd scale

Yes i'm going to scale down a 4HP Tecumseh. It wont be an exact model like Mr. B.Lindsey but it should be close enough to look like it belongs there.


----------



## b.lindsey (May 27, 2012)

What a great project Steve. With all your talent I know it will be a fun biuld to watch and a unique and beautiful model. So who's the lucky 1/3 scale rider going to be? 

Bill


----------



## ShedBoy (May 27, 2012)

This is going to be good. We had these in Australia too, the main one you find these days is a Deltek. We ended up with one at a lawnmower shop I used to work at, of course we had to modify it some, Victa 160cc 2 stroke, modded clutch, lots of porting, expansion chamber, SU carb off a motorbike. Got it to go about 85kmh (53mph) but it was a bit hairy small wheels, high centre of gravity etc but good fun. I have gathering dust in the shed at home a 1969 Tas Keystone minibike which was missing an engine when I got it but have retro fit an 80cc motorised push bike motor. Good fun. Will be watching along Steve.

Brock


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> So who's the lucky 1/3 scale rider going to be?



I figured Molly would do it but she didn't look to thrilled when I told her.


----------



## steamer (May 27, 2012)

Oh Man! I had one like that...burned it up, rebuilt it, ran it into the ground...don't know what happened to it WAY too much fun!

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Oh Man! I had one like that...burned it up, rebuilt it, ran it into the ground...don't know what happened to it WAY too much fun!




Really! My wife would kill me if I did that to our dog. You ought to get a mini bike instead!!! Haahahah!!! I crack me up!

Seriously, I have to do something. I have very little time for this stuff. Not enough time to finish the V8 so i figured I would pick away at this thing.


----------



## Mosey (May 27, 2012)

We expect You to ride it! Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## idahoan (May 27, 2012)

Cool project Steve,

It will be fun to follow along with your build. My older brother had a mini bike similar to this as a kid; he called it the black jack ass. After all it was all black.

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 27, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> We expect You to ride it! Ha, ha, ha.



What about one of those little monkeys.


----------



## b.lindsey (May 27, 2012)

Yeah but the monkey might like it so much you may never see it again :big:

Bill


----------



## Herbiev (May 27, 2012)

I'm sure Molly is just wondering where to get a helmet for that cute little head ;D


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 28, 2012)

This is the fixture for getting the rear axle gusset aligned correctly. It seems like alot to go thru
to get the gusset installed. I feel it was worth the extra trouble because the hole in the gusset
will be used to line up the frame and if they are not correctly installed the frame could end up
skewed out of wack.







The fixture has a #12-28 thread that is used to hold the bracket down. The frame seats in the 
groove and held at the correct angle.







The gusset plate is silver soldered to the frame rail. The original plate is a straight strip of steel. I
made mine follow the contour of the frame rail to add a little strength. At the model engine shows
people like to pick things up and look at stuff. I want to be able to let them without worrying about
something getting bent up.

















When the frame fixture is complete I will silver solder everything together. You can see in this shot
why it is so important to have these brackets properly located.







That's it for a while. I'm going to keep plugging away at the frame fixture and when its done I'll
get back to give you an update.


----------



## gbritnell (May 28, 2012)

Hi Steve,
Quite an interesting project you have there. I think a lot of us had one of these as kids, either buying them used or fabricating them from a pile of parts. At one time when they were very popular you could get a 'kit' which consisted of most of the basic parts and then you had to assemble it. Rupp in Mansfield made many of them.
gbritnell


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 1, 2012)

My first was pretty rough. I paid 20 bucks for it (1974ish) and rode it home. Ruttman was popular here in the north. Ruttman was right here in Dearborn Michigan.


First try! Not happy. I got the rear fender bracket wrong and the seat bracket is cocked a little. The 2 upper tubes at the neck are not even. Other than that it's perfect.


----------



## tvoght (Jun 1, 2012)

I guess a lot of us have mini-bike stories to tell. This is a fun project idea!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 1, 2012)

tvoght  said:
			
		

> This is a fun project idea!



Thanks! I saw a go-kart at NAMES once but it had a hobby shop motor on it. I have never seen a mini bike so I thought it was time.


----------



## steamer (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks awesome Steve!

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve

Seeing this reminds me of the mini bike that my son had back in the '70s. More than once the cops chased him home but their cars wouldn't fit down the back alley between the streets. As usual I'll be watching over your shoulder as another masterpiece comes together. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 3, 2012)

Made a test sprocket today. 72 tooth for the .1225 pitch chain. Going to spend next week making another frame.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 3, 2012)

HMM Steve's V8 in a mini bike. . .

OOPS time for my meds

Robert


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 3, 2012)

Haahah! Not sure it would fit.

I forgot to mention that the sprocket was made using a program called Sprocketeer 2.0. It is free. Put in the chain pitch and how many teeth and it spits out the DXF file or with a few more pieces of info it will give the Gcode.


http://idleamusements.com/Software/sprocketeer2.htm


----------



## tvoght (Jun 3, 2012)

He _has_ been suspiciously quiet about how he intends to power it.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 3, 2012)

tvoght  said:
			
		

> He _has_ been suspiciously quiet about how he intends to power it.



See reply #7


----------



## dreeves (Jun 3, 2012)

WoW   You keep doing great builds. I will be following this one


DAve


----------



## VO4454 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve, Cool build I will be following along. This brings back memories of the ads in the back of comic books and Popular Science in the 70's when I was a kid, How to build your own mini bike as well as the mini spy cameras and x-ray glasses. 

Vic


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 4, 2012)

The sprocket looks great Steve, thanks for the link to the software too, already have it bookmarked for an upcoming project. Even though the frame doesn't suit you just yet, it looks good and I'm sure you will get the kinks worked out in try#2....still following along here!!

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 4, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Even though the frame doesn't suit you just yet, it looks good and I'm sure you will get the kinks worked out in try#2....still following along here!!



Thanks Bill! 

I always try to show all my progress good or bad. I think it's important that everybody knows that not everything works every time. We all struggle now and then but we keep our heads down and creep forward.

Where did you have your cover made? Was that printed? I'm going to have to have a cover made and the only thing I can do myself is machine one from billet. Seems like an aweful waste of material.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve, 
I haven't done anything as to that on the Briggs yet either. My choices are either billet or formed and solderd brass sheet 0r possibly fiberglass but that would require a mold or a form and I want to do something that others could more easily duplicate if they so desired. 

I am fortunate in that we have 2 3D printers in the RP lab which falls under my area. In some cases to finish out a material cartridge, or otherwise "test" one of the machines, I will run something useful even if somewhat personal. IIRC the direct material cost was something like $15 and at 1/3 scale like your model even less. As long as you can draw it in 3D and save it as an .stl file it can be run. When you get to that point let me know...I may be needing to do some more testing. I find that the commercial sites are still really costly especially for one offs. 

The beauty of the process was that I ended up having to scale up the drawing by 1% which can be easily done on the RP machine without having to modify the drawing itself. While 100% was tight 101% fit like a glove!! Contact me offline when the time comes.

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Bill! I will do just that when I get that far. Thank you!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 5, 2012)

Instead of making another frame I repaired the first one. All 3 issues fixed. Moving on to the handle bars and forks. Need to make yet another fixture so it's going to be a while.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have finished the fixture to assemble the handle bars. It will hold all the brackets in the proper
place and hold the bars at the correct angle for assembly. I will also be able to drill the holes for
the front axle thru the blocks to correctly locate them.







You can see why it's going so slow. My fixture to mini bike ratio is pretty low.


----------



## steamer (Jun 11, 2012)

Niiiiiice! That was some fixture build session!

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve, with all those fixtures, you could go into production. Still a great build to watch and I look forward to your progress updates.

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Steve, with all those fixtures, you could go into production.




Whoa!!!  Don't say the "P" word.

Alot to go thru for a single frame, don't you think?


----------



## steamer (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh your loving it an you know it! ;D

Dave


----------



## bob shutt (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Steve
Looking Good. I did get in the shop for about an hour last week. Geting ready for my trip to New Mexico (Philmont Scout Ranch) for two weeks and 83 miles of hiking.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I do think so...hence the "P" word...tell 'em they gotta make their own engine though :big:

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2012)

bob shutt  said:
			
		

> Hi Steve
> Looking Good. I did get in the shop for about an hour last week. Geting ready for my trip to New Mexico (Philmont Scout Ranch) for two weeks and 83 miles of hiking.




This is the one where you go into the desert yes? 

Get that V8 done, I have another project for you.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Oh your loving it an you know it! ;D
> 
> Dave




Of course I am!!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Yeah I do think so...hence the "P" word...tell 'em they gotta make their own engine though :big:
> 
> Bill



I'll just tell em they can borrow the fixtures.


----------



## Mosey (Jun 12, 2012)

A real minibike!


----------



## Paulsv (Jun 15, 2012)

Great project, Steve! The jigs are a thing of beauty.

My father made me a minibike frame back in about 1964, when I was 13 years old. The frame was shaped very much like the one you are building, with the same kind of brackets for the rear axles, which was a much better arrangement than the Rupp style, where the axle was mounted to a few tabs welded to the lower frame, which the weight of the bike hung on. He incorporated some springs on the front fork. I'm not sure where he got the plans. His jigs didn't look as good as yours, but they served the same purpose, to get everything in alignment for welding. Wish I still had it!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> A real minibike!




After the Bullet is done I think you just might have found your next project.





			
				Paulsv  said:
			
		

> Great project, Steve! The jigs are a thing of beauty.
> 
> My father made me a minibike frame back in about 1964, when I was 13 years old.




Thanks Paul. The fixtures are 85% of the frame.

BTW, I was born in 64.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 17, 2012)

Made some forward progress today. Got the forks about 80% done. Forward motion today!!


----------



## tvoght (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking excellent, Steve!

--Tim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 18, 2012)

tvoght  said:
			
		

> Looking excellent, Steve!
> 
> --Tim




Thank you Tim. The next step is to make a die to crimp the forks where the axle goes thru.


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome project Steve! A Mini Mini Bike. WAY TOO COOL.

Kel


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 18, 2012)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> A Mini Mini Bike.




I have never seen one at any of the shows so i figured what the heck.


----------



## steamer (Jun 18, 2012)

I can feel the wind in my hair while I reach under the seat to hold the throttle wide open for the "speed" runs!
 :big:

Looks Awesome Bubba!
Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitely a unique build Steve....loving every minute of it !!!

Bill


----------



## miner49r (Jun 19, 2012)

When I first saw your mini bike I thought, "Hey Cool". Now that you put the frame on that plastic tote it really puts it in prospective. "Really Cool"
Alan


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 19, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I can feel the wind in my hair while I reach under the seat to hold the throttle wide open for the "speed" runs!




Hahahaha!!! I used to do the same thing. Well, till the innerds came out. Then I had to go to the feed store on Gratiot and get a new motor. Big money when I only made about 18 bucks a week on my Free Press route. Didn't do it much after that.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 19, 2012)

miner49r  said:
			
		

> When I first saw your mini bike I thought, "Hey Cool". Now that you put the frame on that plastic tote it really puts it in prospective. "Really Cool"
> Alan



Did you see the pic that has the tape measure where the motor goes? That one tells the real story.


----------



## miner49r (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy Crap Steve. Even the Jockeys I know are too large to ride that. 
Have you hired your race team yet? :big:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 19, 2012)

miner49r  said:
			
		

> Holy Crap Steve. Even the Jockeys I know are too large to ride that.
> Have you hired your race team yet? :big:



Yeah, It's pretty small. One third scale exactly. From the bottom to top of the frame is only 5 inches. I even measured the radius of the bends and made my bending shoes 1/3rd radius. 

About the only thing i have to cheat on is the rims. The original rim is 5 inch. I am going to use a 1.9 RC tire so my rim will scale to 5.7 inch. The tire I found wont have the correct tread but is almost exactly the right size. I did find chain that is almost exact but it will be plastic. Can't find metal chain with a .125 pitch. The plastic is .1225 pitch, close enough.


----------



## Ogaryd (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Steve, I'm really enjoying your build. This brings back memories of my Fox minibike with a Westbend 2 stroke. It was fast & fun. My father rode it and told me to get rid of that damn thing. I suppose it was a "little" unsafe.                 Gary


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ogaryd  said:
			
		

> I suppose it was a "little" unsafe.                Gary



That's what made it so fun. I can't remember anybody getting hurt other than basic scrapes and bumps.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 24, 2012)

Made the die to crimp the forks down by the axle. Works well and is almost exact to the real fork. I tested it on a scrap piece of tube and it looks good. The crimp is not exactly centered because I was too lazy to drill the tube to pin the die before testing.


----------



## steamer (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh yea that looks very familiar!  
These bikes sound really cool by the way with studded snow blower tires on them....... :big:

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking great Steve but come on now, make up a program to pop out a ton of side plates, or maybe 2 tons :big: and make your own chain. As an aside I have seen model motorcycle guys make photo etch side plates and build their own chains. I don't know that I would have that much ambition but I guess that's what separates Lou Chenot from me. 
George


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 25, 2012)

Steve, McMaster does carry miniature chain and they have a version in S.S. but the pitch is .148"...probably too far out of spec for you. They are quite proud of it though ar $41 a foot. I had found it while researching a new project for myself. They carry some miniature sprockets too but similarly pricey!!

Bill


----------



## HS93 (Jun 25, 2012)

this is metric but may not be of any use but a lot cheaper they do have other chain

http://www.technobotsonline.com/steel-roller-chain-04b-6mm-m.html

Peter


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 25, 2012)

HS93  said:
			
		

> this is metric but may not be of any use but a lot cheaper they do have other chain
> 
> http://www.technobotsonline.com/steel-roller-chain-04b-6mm-m.html
> 
> Peter



That chain is 6mm. It is almost twice as large as what I need. The .148 may look way too big also. I know the plastic chain is a bit of a cop out but it is only .0025 from scale. It won't do any work except freewheel the rear tire unless I can find someone too actually ride it.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 25, 2012)

The die worked perfectly. The frame is done! Now I can move on to something else but I am not sure which way to go.


----------



## steamer (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh thats a tough one.....lets see....what could you do .......wow 
let me think ummmmmmmmm
Dave


----------



## Mosey (Jun 25, 2012)

Mold some miniature handgrips!!


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea for a project Steve. The classic minibike is, well, a classic.

Nice to see all of the frame parts fixtured up.

Have you designed the engine already?


----------



## RManley (Jun 26, 2012)

Handgrips would be great ;D

But only because its something I need to do at some point in the not so very distant future. 

As you have the chassis done, why not support it on some wheels...

Rob.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve,

It seems that gnomes are taking over the world

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/SE_Racing_bike.html

Great topic BTW, it is keeping me well entertained and enthralled.


John


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2012)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> Have you designed the engine already?



Nope! I actually took the head off the doner motor and drew it up yesterday. I am just beginning that journey. Long way to go.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2012)

RManley  said:
			
		

> Handgrips would be great ;D



Hand grips would be great if I had a clue as to how it is done!!


Thanks Bogs! That bike is awesome.


----------



## Blue_Rock (Jun 26, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> It won't do any work except freewheel the rear tire unless I can find someone too actually ride it.



Looks like we have a volunteer


----------



## Speedy (Jun 27, 2012)

I have jiddery eyes today so I am only looking at the work in the pictures.

maybe you posted how, 
this is the kind of model making I hope to start soon, have an engine I would like to put in a midget car.
how did you go about scaling your frame down to size?

amazing work!


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 27, 2012)

Who needs a squirrel?

This guy managed okay;


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 27, 2012)

Steve, Micromark has liquid rubber you can mold. It has different drying time depending on with one you buy. This rubber is see to make tires for models. They also sell mold silicone to make the molds with. I am sure you could make a mold to pour the rubber in, after all you have done so far on this mini bike :bow: small step for a stepper. I have been following your progress just being quiet here till now.

Don


----------



## Paulsv (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are interested in casting either hard or soft plastic or rubber parts, here's a link to the folks that have everything you need:

http://www.smooth-on.com/

Lots of info on line, and if there is a retail outlet near you, they are very helpful in teaching you how to do things. I found them when my wife stripped a plastic gear in an electric food mill she liked, and no replacement was avaialble. I was able to cast a new one that worked perfectly.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2012)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> how did you go about scaling your frame down to size?




I borrowed a real minibike from a guy and broke out the tape measure. I got lucky and found a piece of round stock that fit the inside radius of the bends. That gave me the radius but also help me locate the center of the bends also. From there it's just a matter of measuring the brackets and plates and there location.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don1966  said:
			
		

> Steve, Micromark has liquid rubber you can mold. It has different drying time depending on with one you buy. This rubber is see to make tires for models. They also sell mold silicone to make the molds with. I am sure you could make a mold to pour the rubber in, after all you have done so far on this mini bike :bow: small step for a stepper. I have been following your progress just being quiet here till now.
> 
> Don



I used the micromark products to make sparkplug boots for the Demon. The hard part for me would be making the mold. I imagine I would have to machine one in aluminum. Them make the mold from the aluminum one. Then I would need to make a core and figure out a way to register it on perfect center. I'm guessing the best way would be to fill the mold and use a vacuum pump to evacuate the air from the mold.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 27, 2012)

They sell kiddy tricycle replacement hand grips. Is there any chance that they might be in scale?


----------



## steamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Tbe grips can be molded the same way as the boots
Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> They sell kiddy tricycle replacement hand grips. Is there any chance that they might be in scale?



I doubt it. The inside diameter is only .3125. I would think they will be only 1.500 inches long or so.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Tbe grips can be molded the same way as the boots
> Dave



The boots were easy in that I machined a mold and went to work. These will require a few extra steps.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 27, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I doubt it. The inside diameter is only .3125. I would think they will be only 1.500 inches long or so.



OK,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FnpaWQJO0[/ame]

It was worth a try.


----------



## RonGinger (Jun 27, 2012)

> I used the micromark products to make sparkplug boots for the Demon. The hard part for me would be making the mold. I imagine I would have to machine one in aluminum. Them make the mold from the aluminum one. Then I would need to make a core and figure out a way to register it on perfect center.



Since you only need to make a couple of them I would make a rubber- RTV- mold. Form the master from clay, freehand shaping it to look like you want it. Put the clay on a brass rod of the inside dia. Then put the master, with a bit of the brass rod sticking out as a core print into a clay half mold. Cover that with RTV. When it is cured remove the clay and make the other half of the mold. Use the brass rod as a core when you cast your parts. 

With all the curing time it may take a week to finish, but only a few minutes of work each day.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 27, 2012)

Still following along and loving every minute of it Steve. :bow:

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> It was worth a try.



Thanks for trying and thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## steamer (Jun 27, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> The boots were easy in that I machined a mold and went to work. These will require a few extra steps.



I have faith bubba I have faith! :bow:


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 27, 2012)

I do believe you have it all sorted out Steve. 

Don


----------



## steamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Or do it Ron's way but machine the male mold, and from that make the female mold with a core for the handle bar hole.

You could use the little hole in the very end they all seem to have to support the core while it cures.

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Jun 28, 2012)

Pictures?????


----------



## RonGinger (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is your rider- a self balancing robot on a bike. Note the second video shows a unicycle

http://hackaday.com/2012/06/29/self-balancer-does-it-differently-than-were-used-to-seeing/


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm still at it. I tore down the engine and drew up the head and head gasket. I have started drawing the crankcase but it's only about 60% done. The motor I have has the exhaust routed out the side of the case. I'm going to move it to the rear so it looks more like the real thing.


----------



## Mosey (Sep 3, 2012)

What is happening with this great project? Are you still going, Steve?

I know I have been MIA, but did I miss this getting done?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mosey said:


> What is happening with this great project? Are you still going, Steve?
> 
> I know I have been MIA, but did I miss this getting done?


 

You missed nothing. I thought work would slow down but we went to a 7 day week. I have done nothing except order material for the rims. I got a 3 day weekend for the holiday and it's back to 7 days. Might get back at it after the new year.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 2, 2012)

I designed the wrong wheels. I have 2 new drawings. One is for the 4 inch steel wheel and the other is for the 5 inch mag wheel. Should start on the wheels soon.


----------



## Mosey (Dec 2, 2012)

Remember, it took the big machinist in the sky a full week, so I think you're still on schedule to get this thing done. Keep chugging.
Mosey


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have turned the blanks for the front wheels. I made a few extras just in case. They have the
outer profile that an RC rim would have. I have the Gcode 85% done. I will do some cutting
this weekend if nothing come up.
&#12288;
&#12288;




&#12288;




&#12288;


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I finished half of one wheel before snapping a very expensive and fragile cutter. I am trying to locate another one right now. As soon as I get my paws on one i'll get going on the other half.
&#12288;
I was going to make 2 wheels (4 Halfs) so i made a fixture from a small piece of Corian. 






&#12288;
The blank is loaded and because I just made the fixture, all I need to do is set my Z height.






&#12288;
All the cutting is done first.






&#12288;
Then the holes are drilled.






&#12288;
Then i lightly dusted the wheel with the sand blaster to remove the machine marks and get ready
for some white paint.


----------



## starnovice (Dec 8, 2012)

Where did you end up getting the tires from?

Pat


----------



## RManley (Dec 8, 2012)

Seeing that stanley knife blade in the background gives me a sence of perspective, it 'aint half small.  Looking great 

Ever thought about fitting it with a gyro and remote control??

(video removed as I watched it through again)

Rob.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 2, 2013)

I finally have a frame in rolling form. I made the rims and other axle parts today. I had to make the axle bolts and bolts to hold on the forks. #12 bolts are not easy to find.


----------



## smpstech (Jun 2, 2013)

starnovice said:


> Where did you end up getting the tires from?
> 
> Pat



They look like they came from http://store.rc4wd.com/Offroad-Tires_c_11.html


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 2, 2013)

That's them. Desert king 1.55's


----------



## Art K (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Steve,
Yes I just saw this thread, I'm all caught up, this project is way Cool. I affirm the move to the Tecumseh engine. On our mini bike the Tecumseh engine was faster. I don't know which bike we had but it was similar to the one your building. My brother and I also got a hold  of a golf cart rear axle and made a go cart.
Art


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Jun 2, 2013)

just found this thread, all i can say... nothing.... i am speechless. this is a REALLY cool project, keep up with the work!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!  Hey Art, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## /// (Jun 2, 2013)

I had forgotten about this build, good to see it progressing again Steve


----------



## Art K (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Steve,
I saw the surgeon Friday looked at the x rays said everything looked good. The first time I saw the x rays I thought the second plate was wire, good thing I dont read the things. usually It feels pretty good.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got a little something done today. I modified my soldering fixture and made the blocks to hold the foot peg mounts in place so they can be soldered to the frame. I also got a jump on the kick stand. I have a plan that might work to get it mounted.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 8, 2013)

Little more done today. I made the foot peg mounts and silver soldered them in place using the modified fixture. I also made the kick stand parts and now have them silver soldered as well. I need to do a little more work and the frames will be ready for paint.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 8, 2013)

> them silver soldered as well. I need to do a little more work and the frames will be ready for paint.
> 
> http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/media/Minibike/DSCN0748s.jpg.html


 
pretty cool looking Thm:
Just wondering why you use silver solder instead of brass on even steel
are you going to powder coat it?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 8, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> pretty cool looking Thm:
> Just wondering why you use silver solder instead of brass on even steel
> are you going to powder coat it?



Because that's what is on the shelf. No other reason. I plan to paint the frame with Testors model paint. Need to match the original color.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well the paint work is not the greatest but if you have seen my other projects it's about what you have come to expect. I'm not very good with that type of stuff. The color is Plum Crazy. That is one of the original colors for an early 70's ruttman.


----------



## idahoan (Jun 10, 2013)

Lookin good Steve! 

Dave


----------



## Art K (Jun 10, 2013)

Steve,
That is way to cool, cant wait to see that Tecumseh on it.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks. I now have to do a mountian of work to get the motor going.

Anybody know of a good way to coil wire so I can build cables. I found a source for spring tubes but the minimum order is 650 bucks at 17 bucks a foot. That aint happening.


----------



## /// (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Steve,

Are the cables for the brakes/throttle/clutch?
If so, you can get some very small control cables for RC aircraft from any decent hobby shop.
The cable itself can be as small as .032" (0.8mm) diameter with a tube (from memory) about .08" or .1" (2 - 2.5mm), so you should have no problem getting a scale size. 
The minimum bending radius for the smallest control cables is about 1.5". The tube is yellow unfortunately but probably wouldn't be too hard to paint black.

I have used this stuff for years and it is very good. I've never used the supplied clevises, I make my own (smaller) fittings and soft-solder direct to the cable.
Check the Sullivan website, their products have been available at every hobby store I have ever visited.
http://www.sullivanproducts.com/GoldnRodMainFrame.htm 
Scroll down past the 'Nylon' type to 'Steel Cable Type', note that the cable is steel(stainless) but is plated for easy soft-soldering.

Edit:
Sorry, forgot to mention there is also Du-bro brand pushrods(example picture of 'Micro 30 system' with the clear tube)... same thing, every hobby store I have ever been to stocks this stuff.
http://shop.dubro.com/p/30-micro2-pushrod-system-2-pkg
I can't comment on the Du-Bro gear as I have always used Sullivan, but I wouldn't expect it to be very different. It is a solid rod tho so may not have the bending radius that the Sullivan cable has.

Edit #2:
Also forgot to mention that these cables work equally well in 'push' operation as they do with 'pull'. Model aircraft can put phenominal loads on these cables and I have never had a problem yet.
When the bending radius is pretty tight I usually put a couple of drops of a light silicon or Teflon oil on the cable before pushing it into the tube.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't help with outer tubing, but wire fishing trace is available in a range of strengths/thicknesses. There are two types commonly available. One type is just single strand wire and wouldn't be suitable, but the other is very finely braided wire. Should look very realistic.

P.S. I haven't commented yet, but the bike looks great!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds promising. I'll check into it.

Thanks to both of you for the help.


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 12, 2013)

How about using black shrink tube for the casing, heat shrink it on a wire and slide it off.


----------



## Lakc (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, local hobby shop, dubro or sulivan. Dont know whats closest for you, I only hit the east side hobby shops once in my life.  Nankin at 9mile and farmington has them in stock.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 17, 2015)

Found a little time, made a little piece


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow!

What a great idea...just saw this today.

I'll be watching the rest of this build...very cool.


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Jun 19, 2015)

Was really hoping this project would continue! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sometimes when something is scaled down some of the detail will be lost to make the piece doable. The original block has 8 fins. This one will only have 7. I had to sacrifice a fin to allow room for a cutter with enough reach to get to the depth required to cut out the fins. Should know if it worked in a few days.  


Little bit more.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tested some code on a test block. Not bad. I added some lines to see if I can smooth out the shelf under the fins.  We shall see.


----------



## Art K (Jul 1, 2015)

Steve,
That's Looking good.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Art.  I hope to do the opposite side tomorrow.


----------



## RManley (Jul 2, 2015)

This project is looking really smart!  Glad its started up again.  

You've probably already said what CAM software you're using but can I ask again...

Its projects like this that get be fired up.  

R


----------



## RiekieRhino (Jul 2, 2015)

This is looking great. Can't wait to see the finish project


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 2, 2015)

RManley said:


> This project is looking really smart!  Glad its started up again.
> 
> You've probably already said what CAM software you're using but can I ask again...
> 
> ...



Alibre to model my engines.

CamBam does all the magic. Can't say enough about how well it works.

Mach3 runs the mill. It does all the other magic.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 2, 2015)

Side 2 code for the mill is tested. I had a little crash so the finishing passes were not complete but the problem has been corrected and I'm on to side 3. I guess that's why we test. When the code is complete I am going to try to make 3 cases. There will be about 15 hours each to cut so I think the extra debug time is worth it.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 2, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> There will be about 15 hours each to cut so I think the extra debug time is worth it.



Great Steve 
How can someone NOT like this Thm:Thm:Thm:

cheers


----------



## Mosey (Jul 3, 2015)

Like it alot.
Mosey


----------



## Path (Jul 3, 2015)

Steve,

Looking good ... any chance of a You Tube?

That would be so  to watch.

Path


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 3, 2015)

Path said:


> Steve,
> 
> Looking good ... any chance of a You Tube?
> 
> ...



Which part? 

The first side was about 3 hours.  I could do a few minute video of the part you want to see but 3 hours would be boring to most people.


----------



## bigrigbri (Jul 3, 2015)

Only boring to those who dont visit this site!


----------



## Swifty (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm interested in the type of CNC mill that you have, is it a home made conversion or a dedicated CNC?

Paul.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 3, 2015)

Swifty said:


> I'm imterested in the type of CNC mill that you have, is it a home made conversion or a dedicated CNC?
> 
> Paul.



It's not a conversation.  I built the machine with a compound drilling table and fabricated the rest with eBay purchases. The machine is pretty ugly but it makes pretty good parts. I'll see if I can find the thread that shows what I did.


----------



## RiekieRhino (Jul 4, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> It's not a conversation.  I built the machine with a compound drilling table and fabricated the rest with eBay purchases. The machine is pretty ugly but it makes pretty good parts. I'll see if I can find the thread that shows what I did.



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=5834


----------



## Swifty (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I'm certainly considering making a CNC mill in the future.

Paul.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes that is it.  Thanks for digging up the link,.


----------



## RiekieRhino (Jul 4, 2015)

No problem, still had the link in my massages from when you send it to me about a month ago


----------



## Path (Jul 5, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Which part?
> 
> The first side was about 3 hours.  I could do a few minute video of the part you want to see but 3 hours would be boring to most people.



Any part works for me! 
Maybe 5 minutes or so ... of several of the larger parts where lots of chips go flying everywhere.

Your stills look great too ... so don't stop those.


Path


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well I have all 9 programs complete, debugged, optimized, and ready to go. There are some unavoidable things I will have to live with but I think the finished product will be nice with a little hand work to smooth out the spots where the programs overlap. All the little "bad" things you see have been addressed and with a good setup I should be able to minimize the rest of the tool marks. The next one should be a big improvment over what you see here.


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 6, 2015)

Damn, you would have to shoot that right next to a can of Vernors- the one thing I miss about leaving Detroit for Maine.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 6, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> The next one should be a big improvment over what you see here.


 

Steve, 
Awsome work  th_wavth_wav  th_wav
I didn't know the made 2 liter pop can in states   Rof}Rof}Rof}

cheers
Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 14, 2015)

Path said:


> Steve,
> 
> Looking good ... any chance of a You Tube?
> 
> ...



I have started to carve out a few blocks now that the code is complete.

For you Path . . . 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wSocQGFaCo[/ame]


----------



## Path (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Steve 


Great video ...th_wav


Path


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2015)

OK gentleman, heres the real deal.


Cut the top first








Then the bottom







Left side lower







Left side fins







Right side lower








Right side fins








Rear of case minus the timing gear house.








Rear timing case.








Entire front








And there you have it


----------



## chrispare (Jul 20, 2015)

Steve that looks awsome,
But I have gotta ask..... You got the code ready for us yet 

You do do nice work.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2015)

chrispare said:


> Steve that looks awsome,
> But I have gotta ask..... You got the code ready for us yet
> 
> You do do nice work.


Yeah the code is ready.  No directions.


----------



## chrispare (Jul 20, 2015)

do you have any of the internals drawn up  or thought ot yet?

are you reverse enginering a full scale ?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2015)

Internals are done.  Need to work one stuff like the cover,  how I'm going to start it,  ignition,  carb.  

The easy stuff


----------



## chrispare (Jul 20, 2015)

Does it have a big flywheel? Maybe make a ring gear and go electric start.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2015)

chrispare said:


> Does it have a big flywheel? Maybe make a ring gear and go electric start.



No way.  Has to be a pull start with a rope that won't go back in half the time.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 21, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> No way.  Has to be a pull start with a rope that won't go back in half the time.




Good one.  That's how I remember it.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 21, 2015)

That's how I remember it stevenhucks.


----------



## Art K (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey Steve,
I don't remember having that as a reoccurring problem on my Tecumseh.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have made a prototype side cover. There are a few things that I am not happy with but the Gcode has been updated and I should be able to make 2 nice ones tomorrow.


----------



## picks27t (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks good Steve will you be releasing an more code on that engine my head is starting to get lonely.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 27, 2015)

picks27t said:


> Looks good Steve will you be releasing an more code on that engine my head is starting to get lonely.



I don't know.  If I do then I would be on the hook for the entire engine and I don't even have the drawings done let alone a running prototype.


----------



## chrispare (Jul 27, 2015)

It looks like shiny art. Nice work


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 27, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> I don't know.  If I do then I would be on the hook for the entire engine and I don't even have the drawings done let alone a running prototype.



Sounds like you need to take a vacation so you can get some work done.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 27, 2015)

aonemarine said:


> Sounds like you need to take a vacation so you can get some work done.



I hear ya.  I'm on my 29th straight day of work so a vacation sounds great.


----------



## dsage (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Steve:
I just found this thread. Man that's Amazing work as usual.
I have a simple question. What cutting fluid are you hand spraying on the milling machine?

Oh, and don't they have labor laws in "The Motor City"?  28 straight days can't be legal.


Sage


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 16, 2015)

Some progress today! 

I started with a piece of 1/4 inch plate and machined the back side so that when the part is complete the back would have a nice finish for paint.







Into the vise with the good side down the inside is machined out and the mounting holes drilled.








I call it a fixture but it's just flat stock with 2 holes drilled and tapped. The part is bolted to it for machining.








The outside profile is then cut








On the same piece of material a second fixture is made. 2 holes and a pocket to clear the piece so the rear can be accessed.








Then some small cuts are made to fonish the back.








Still needs a few details but it's 95% done.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 16, 2015)

dsage said:


> Hi Steve:
> I just found this thread. Man that's Amazing work as usual.
> I have a simple question. What cutting fluid are you hand spraying on the milling machine?
> 
> ...



I use WD-40 for lube when machining

The law here is make it while you can. Next year may not be so good.


----------



## gus (Aug 16, 2015)

You have done a great job on the crankcase and frame and removed so much metal to hollow out.
Exterior and interior finish was very good. Doubt I could do same. Grew up and old with Briggs&Stratton Engines. 

Was my job to fit on B&S Gas Engine drive on Ingersoll-Rand Type-30 Air Compressors as a young graduate engineer.                 

Contemplating in building the smallest B&S Engine to satisfy my crave.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 23, 2015)

Managed to squeeze this in before rebuilding the bath tub faucet and painting 3 bedrooms. The original engine had a magneto triggered by a magnet on the flywheel. I am going to go with the CDI board. The bracket in the photo will hold the hall sensor and give me a little bit of adjustment.


----------



## dsage (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Steve:

Sorry to look past the wonderful work you've done on the engine hall sensor mount BUT, what do I see in the background. A wonderful antique car. I'll bet that's fun to drive.
You must have a big shop. Two vehicles end to end, well lit.....
 Beautiful work.

Sage


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 24, 2015)

dsage said:


> Hi Steve:
> 
> Sorry to look past the wonderful work you've done on the engine hall sensor mount BUT, what do I see in the background. A wonderful antique car. I'll bet that's fun to drive.
> You must have a big shop. Two vehicles end to end, well lit.....
> ...



Yeah. I added a few feet to the existing garage. I had five in for the winter and four all year round. The 29 is tucked away but she does get out three or four times a year.


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking great...keep her going!


----------



## chrispare (Sep 9, 2015)

Any more progress Steve?
On the bike or engine (cnc engine)


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 9, 2015)

Not yet. Working way too much and when I'm not I have been working on an attachment to turn brake rotors.  I need to get my brakes done on the spare car before Zanesville next month. I has a huge trunk and rides nicer than the work car.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 2, 2015)

Managed to get some time Sunday so I made a muffler.


----------



## Jyman (Nov 2, 2015)

That engine is looking so sweet


----------



## Art K (Nov 3, 2015)

Steve,
I have to admit that I really like that muffler.
Art


----------



## gus (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Stevehucks.

Your engine beats B&S, Honda and Robin. Had been using all three brands to drive Ingersoll-Rand Type 30 Air Compressors during my rooky application engineer days way back in the 60s ------90s. Robin and Honda are popular with builders. B&S is light duty.


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Nov 4, 2015)

A light media blast finish would make the crankcase very hard to tell from the real thing.

Can hardly wait to see it finished. Nice work!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 8, 2015)

Started on the flywheel. Almost done cept a little drilling.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 29, 2015)

Not a big deal but I managed to make and install the cylinder liner. After pressed in, it was machined down to allow the fuel to flow from the valve area into the cylinder and to match the top of the crankcase.


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 29, 2015)

Steve, the flywheel and cylinder liner look good.  

What material did you use for the flywheel?

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 29, 2015)

kuhncw said:


> Steve, the flywheel and cylinder liner look good.
> 
> What material did you use for the flywheel?
> 
> Chuck



12L14 for the flywheel. The liner is also 12L


----------



## RiekieRhino (Dec 3, 2015)

People always think of artists as a singer or someone who do  painting. But I think we have quite a few artists on this site. Because these model's are a work of art


----------



## scottyk (Aug 16, 2017)

This little Briggs and Stratton engine is one of neatest engines I've seen..    So Im bringing this back from the dead hoping this has been finished!   Very cool


----------



## XD351 (Aug 16, 2017)

Its even got a power trench !


----------



## the engineer (Aug 16, 2017)

love that Tecumseh 
 steve I see you have a spare block in one of the photos
this is what I have done with the full size engine 
may be next  ??


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 16, 2017)

scottyk said:


> This little Briggs and Stratton engine is one of neatest engines I've seen..    So Im bringing this back from the dead hoping this has been finished!   Very cool




sorry but no progress. Working every day. Wearing me out. Haven't seen the shop in a few months.

BTW it's a Tecumseh 3.0 HP. It's the stock engine for the Ruttman frame.


----------



## chrisscuttingz (Feb 11, 2019)

any new work done on this project ?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm afraid not. Work got crazy in my area so nothing in the last 2 years. Now that things have slowed down a bit I have been gearing up to sell spark plugs. I have been making fixtures and dies and writing Gcode and doing all the things it takes to make them. Soon I will have all that behind me and can concentrate on finishing the 5 or so projects I have started.


----------



## necchiom (Feb 12, 2019)

Well done Steven. Very nice job!


----------

